

'Tech News Today' yanked from YouTube by Universal for  MegaUpload video report - desigooner
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/14/2636680/universal-has-tech-news-today-episode-yanked-from-youtube-for

======
pm90
Seems like a good preview of the mess that we might find ourselves in if SOPA
passes tommorow...

